# Led Zeppelin's Indian Flavor



## Vikrant (Jun 6, 2015)

If you like music, I got some treat for you. Read on ... 

---

Legendary rock group Led Zeppelin are to unveil previously unheard tracks recorded with Indian musicians during a visit to Mumbai more than four decades ago. Sidharth Bhatia recalls the band's visit to India's entertainment capital in 1972.

The news that iconic rock band Led Zeppelin will release tapes of their Bombay Sessions has sent a frisson of excitement among their fans all over the world.

Fans in Mumbai (formerly Bombay) are even more agog because now they can get the entire set of the famed recordings which are available only in bits and pieces on the Internet.

These sessions were recorded in the HMV studio in south Bombay in October 1972 along with Indian musicians. Though reports have suggested the rockers - actually just two, guitarist Jimmy Page and singer Robert Plant - jammed with the Bombay Orchestra, my research shows that there was no such formal entity.

It was more likely a group of freelance musicians brought together under the leadership of flautist Vijay Raghav Rao, who at the time was associated with the Films Division. Not much is known of who participated in the sessions except that the sarangi - a traditional Indian instrument - player was Sultan Khan. The veteran confirmed that to me when I called him at his home in Rajasthan in 2011.

I came across the Bombay recordings quite by accident. 

...

When Led Zeppelin visited India - BBC News


----------

